# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الفرق بين مؤنة ومؤونة..

## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

السلام عليكم.
إخواني في الملتقى نفع الله بكم وبارك في جهودكم.
لدي سؤال: ما الفرق بين مؤنة و مؤونة؟؟ وما معنى كل منهما.
إن قلت مثلا: كُفيت مؤونة البحث، كُفيت مؤنة البحث؟
أيهما أصح، وهل يختلف استخدامها بحسب السياق؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

الإختلاف فقط يكون من جهة الإطلاق والمراد، فالمؤونة المراد بها (العطاء المادي والمعنوي)، والمؤنة المراد بها (الجهد والبذل البدني والعقلي).

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

أما مؤنة فهي لغة من (المَئونة) بمعنى: الثقل و المشقة
وجعلها الزمخشري في أساس البلاغة مفرد مؤونة !! ، فقال:
*باب: (م أ ن)*
*فيه مؤونة ومؤونات ومؤن وهي جمع:* *مؤنة** في نحو قوله:*
*أميرنا مؤنته خفيفة*
******************************  *****
أما مؤونة ، فقد اختلفوا فيها ، فقال صاحب تهذيب اللغة:
*وقيل: المؤونة " فعولة " من:مُنْته أمونه موناً، وهُمزت "* *مؤونة** " لانضمام واوها، وهذا حسن.*

*وقال الفراء : أنها من الأين ، أي: التعب والشدة*

*وقال أبو السراج: _صاحب كتاب الأصول في النحو_*
*وَمَوْؤُنَةٌ عندي وَهْوَ القياسُ ( مَفْعُلَةٌ ) مأْخوذٌ مِنَ ( الأَونِ ) يقالُ ( للأتانِ ) إِذا أقربتْ وعظمَ بَطنُها : قد ( أَوَّنَتْ ) وإِذَا أَكلَ الإِنسانُ وشَربَ وامتلأَ بطنهُ وانتفختْ خاصرتاهُ يقالُ : قَد ( أَوَّنَ ) تأْويناً . قالَ رؤبةُ :* 
*( سِرْاً وَقدْ أَوَّنْ تَأْوينَ العُقُقْ ... )* 

*وقال الجرجاني في تعريفاته:*
*اسم لما يتحمله الإنسان من ثقل النفقة التي ينفقها على من يليه من أهله وولده، وقال الكوفيون: المؤونة، مفعلة، وليست مفعولة، فبعضهم يذهب إلى أنها مأخوذة من الأون وهو الثقل، وقيل: هي من الأين.*

*وفي الشافية:*
*(مؤونة من مان كالفعوله ... و قيل من أون فذي ثقيله )*

*وجاء في المعجم الوسيط:*
*( المؤونة ) القوت وما يدخر منه ، والجمع: مؤونات*

*والله أعلم بالصواب.*
*أما ما ذكره الأخ الكريم أعلاه ، فلا أعلم عليه دليل ، بل تستخدم الكلمتان في المشقة البدنية ، وثقل النفقة وغيرهما...* 
*ولا أدري من أين جاء بالتفريق؟!! وخاصة في (مؤونة) ، فلو وضح لنا فجزاه الله خيرًا.*

----------


## السكران التميمي

رحمك الله أخي الكريم وهداك وإياي آمين

الموضوع مطروح منذ يوم 5/6 لم يجب عليه، ولما قمت بتوضيح الأمر خرجت أنت رحمك الله بما تفضلت به، فأينك من قبل عوفيت؟! ومن ثم لم يروقك ما كتبت!!

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

أخي الكريم أنا لم أطلع على الموضوع إلا البارحة ، ولما رأيتُ تفريقك هذا !! تعجبت لأني لم أر عليه دليل!
فوضحتٌ للأخت السائلة ما وقفتُ عليه ، وطلبت منك أن تأتي على كلامك بدليل لعل عندك زيادة علم!
أما مسألة أن الموضوع مطروح من 5/6 ، وأين أنا من قبل؟ ،ومسألة لم يروقني ما كتبتَ !
فهذا ليس لدي رد عليه ؛ لأنه خارج عن نطاق البحث والعلم والمذاكرة!
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبومحمد الوائلي

جاء في المعجم الوسيط (مأن): "المُؤْنة: القوت. (ج) مُؤن. المَؤونة: المُؤْنة". والله أعلم.

----------

